# ADSL filter/splitter problem



## Jukalartar (Mar 22, 2010)

First of all I hope this is in the right forum 
I'm posting on here before I've even tried calling my ISP because to be honest there's probably as good, if not better of a chance that someone on here can help (as has been my experience in the past)

Since I moved in here about 2 years ago my internet has always worked fine, never really any serious issues. A few days ago I noticed that all of a sudden, without reason, my internet would start lagging and disconnecting every single time the phone rings, or someone is using the phone. 
So tonight I went out and bought an ADSL filter/splitter and brought it home, only to realise that there's already one plugged in. I tried using the new one just in case the old one that I already had broke somehow or something, only to get the same problem. 

Just wondering if anyone has any suggestions or ideas how to fix this problem.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

First off, if nothing in the phone wiring or attached phone instruments changed, it's likely the ISP.

You need to make SURE all phone equipment EXCEPT the modem has a proper filter first. If that's not the issue, I'd call the ISP and complain.


----------



## Jukalartar (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.

Yeah absolutely nothing has changed, modem-wise, internet-wise, phone-wise... nothing. One day it was working fine, like it has been for 2 years and then the next day it started disconnecting me. 

I just really hate dealing with my ISPs customer service so I was hoping that there might be something else that could be done about it.

I guess I'll just have to give them a call, thanks again anyway.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I don't see a way around it.

One thing to try locally. Disconnect ALL the phone equipment and filters, every thing that's connected to the phone line. Connect ONLY the modem directly to a phone jack, no filters of any kind. Have someone call your number while you're connected and see if that causes the disconnect. If that doesn't disconnect, I'd be looking closer at the in-house wiring.


----------

